# Two deep early fall split?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

There is still time to do a split with a mated queen if your hive is brimming over with bees. The wet summer has kept the bees from a summer brood break and many hives in our area are real strong. I would add a medium super and feed like sugar is on sale. I don't know anyone local that is using single deeps to overwinter. Even my nucs have a medium super if not already two deeps.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

If this is your only hive and your 1st hive, I would let it be and winter in 2 deeps. Then, come spring (April here usually) you can do yoursplit.


----------



## Scout142 (May 23, 2017)

I have two Langstroth hives with two deeps set up pretty much the same way and then a top bar. It’s the first year for the Langstroths.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Scout, in re reading this, I realize my advice was not clear. Only feed if you do the splits right now.


----------



## Scout142 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

